# Red Oak Built In



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This is only one of the three walls done in a 12'x17' room. Angled cabinet has pocket doors covering TV pull out/swivel. A flush top on the crown moulding is lighted for displaying glass crystal car models. All the mouldings were router made. Materials and tools had to go to and from the seventh floor. With one helper, installation took about 2 weeks.
.








.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

That is a beautiful built-in! Gorgeous work. What finish did you use on it?

Nancy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nancy Laird said:


> That is a beautiful built-in! Gorgeous work. What finish did you use on it?
> 
> Nancy



Thanks for the compliment. I mixed my own oil base stain, and it's a sprayed water based polyurethane, satin with a percentage of gloss added.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks great. really beautiful.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice work... as usual!!

Great work!


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

This looks great!


----------



## Terry McManus (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful work....


----------

